# immigration office closed over christmas???



## mwah_86 (Oct 11, 2010)

My partner's current visa expires on the 26/12. In order to satisfy the 12 month relationship requirement, we can't apply prior to this date. I'm just concerned that offices will be closed for the holidays. Any ideas whether we can apply early, citing the christmas break as the reason, and whether this would be acceptable???


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

People applying for a visa where a 12 months requirement needs to be met such as with a partner visa and using an existing 12 months visa to comply will always be up against meeting the requirement, so it will be best to arrange for further time together one way or another.
You could ask Immi about the closure impact and see what response they have.

*btw*
I am not too sure who has told you both applicants need to be permanent residents for a relationship registration in Victoria for the provision on their application form says otherwise and if you got that advice at an office counter, perhaps with form in hand it may be worthwhile seeking to see a more senior person.
My approach to these matters is that if you meet eligibility as per the form you are best to just use the form and provide the documentation and submit it.
I'll delete your post from that sticky thread for it is for more factual info and if you have comments on your experience, you can start another thread.


----------



## mwah_86 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry if I'm replying in the wrong place. Just wanted to follow up on your reply.

In terms of getting more time together, would extending the stay to a standard tourist visa mean we run the risk of getting a no further stay attached?

And in regards to the vic relationship register, we went through the process, paid and lodged our application (meeting all requirements on the application form i.e. Vic drivers license etc), however after waiting the mandatory 4 week period, we were told our application was rejected because of my partner's (non-permanent) visa. We were also told when we lodged the application by someone at the counter that we ran the risk of being rejected because it is a requirement that both parties are perm residents. However, she did say that they do take them on a "case by case basis". Nonetheless, we were rejected (despite giving proof of joint bank account as part of our I.D. check). Is there any avenue to take this further and have it disputed??



Wanderer said:


> People applying for a visa where a 12 months requirement needs to be met such as with a partner visa and using an existing 12 months visa to comply will always be up against meeting the requirement, so it will be best to arrange for further time together one way or another.
> You could ask Immi about the closure impact and see what response they have.
> 
> *btw*
> ...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There is always going to be the possibility of a NFS condition if one is at all granted and it may be that one or both of you will need a few weeks holiday in New Zealand or elsewhere to put in an offshore application.
Having done that it would be a case of either waiting for a grant or returning to Australia on another tourist visa if one could be obtained and then leaving again for a grant if the application is approved.
Unless the Vic. Government has introduced new legislation requiring both people to be permanent residents, I would certainly question the rejection decision for the registration registration.


----------



## mwah_86 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for your advice. I think in terms of the rel register, it's not new legislation, but rather the interpretation of the term "normally domiciled in Victoria". I will question it, but from what I could gather, it was because my partner only has a few months left on her current WHV so they couldn't view that as her being normally domiciled here. Perhaps others who are on more semi-permanent visas (students etc) could have more luck.



Wanderer said:


> There is always going to be the possibility of a NFS condition if one is at all granted and it may be that one or both of you will need a few weeks holiday in New Zealand or elsewhere to put in an offshore application.
> Having done that it would be a case of either waiting for a grant or returning to Australia on another tourist visa if one could be obtained and then leaving again for a grant if the application is approved.
> Unless the Vic. Government has introduced new legislation requiring both people to be permanent residents, I would certainly question the rejection decision for the registration registration.


----------

